# Odell lake.



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I did a quick search on odell lake and nothing. all i know is its near shreve in holme's county.

Anyone have any more info on this lake?


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Anth, O'Dells lake is located in lakeville, about 5 miles down the road from 
shreve. I'd guess its about a 30-40 acre lake with decent bass & crappie. Theres a 9.9 hp limit on the lake. However access is the tricky part here, one half the lake is owned by a private club and residential lots make up the rest, except on the far east end which is owned by a church camp im told. Have been invited quite a few times for some good crappie fishing, but saw more no tresspassing signs, than friendly faces!! State rt 3 would be your best bet for arrival, about 12 mi south of wooster. good luck


----------



## dave hiwatt (Mar 7, 2005)

The church camp is history. The property on that end of the lake has changed hands a couple times over the last few years and is currently for sale. There is no longer any public acess to the lake. It is some good crappie, bass and bluegil fishing though.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Boy sounds like fun. lol..

Thx for the info.


----------

